# Holly, our matriarch at nearly 8 1/2 years old



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Holly is lovely. Who's mom is she?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

petitpie said:


> Holly is lovely. Who's mom is she?


She's my Lucybug's mom!!!  

Also Jenny and Betty Jo's mom and Murphy the German Prince's mom!!


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

She looks so sweet. Is she a big girl, or does it just look that way in the pics? My red spoo just turned one on Sunday - she's 65 lbs and looks like a similar size... she certainly doesn't have that chest though!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Holly is also Grandma to Cayenne and the two litters we have right now. She is a gem. She is a gentle spirited LADY who is absolutely un-obstrusive. Holly is kind and considerate to every dog she meets, and there has never been a puppy she did not want to mother. She is a big girl. She is 26" and right now about 72 pounds. 64 is her fighting weight, but she has gotten rather chunky since being spayed. It is beginning to come off now that the weather is better and she and Quincy have been romping around outside like a pair of hooligans.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

She is beautiful and has such a sweet, gentle, motherly face! 


I am SO in love with your dogs! 

"Seeing"/Knowing how much you put into your breeding program along with how much you truly love your dogs and the breed itself lets me know that when I get a standard I want an Arreau Standard Poodle! Seeing Cayenne with those puppies sealed the deal!!!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Aww...she is just gorgeous!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Very pretty lady! I know we shouldn't judge a book by its cover, but isn't it funny when you can "see" a dog's temperament by their expression and composure? Holly looks, to me, just the way you described her - a very kind, sweet soul. : )


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

RileysMommy said:


> She is beautiful and has such a sweet, gentle, motherly face!
> 
> 
> I am SO in love with your dogs!
> ...


WOW! Thanks so much! What a nice vote of confidence! My dogs are my surrogate kids now that my nest is empty. They mean the world to me, and I am glad it shows.

I was a little worried about how Cayenne would be with the puppies because she is a bit of a Princess, but it was entirely needless. She is an absolute doll with the babies. Are you a fan of the Arreau red Standard Poodles page on FB? Deb is posting some of the cutest photos and videos there, and you'd love them!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> WOW! Thanks so much! What a nice vote of confidence! My dogs are my surrogate kids now that my nest is empty. They mean the world to me, and I am glad it shows.
> 
> I was a little worried about how Cayenne would be with the puppies because she is a bit of a Princess, but it was entirely needless. She is an absolute doll with the babies. Are you a fan of the Arreau red Standard Poodles page on FB? Deb is posting some of the cutest photos and videos there, and you'd love them!


Yes, I am a fan!
I know people sometimes look down on humanizing pets BUT I cant help myself! Riley is my baby (we dont have children) and is treated as such!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

PammiPoodle said:


> Very pretty lady! I know we shouldn't judge a book by its cover, but isn't it funny when you can "see" a dog's temperament by their expression and composure? Holly looks, to me, just the way you described her - a very kind, sweet soul. : )


She is exactly what you see! She is incapable of being anything but a gentle, unassuming girl. She is never "in your face". She just is happily part of her pack and accepts all dogs, puppies and anything doggy that comes her way, and does it all with grace and serenity.


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

I ditto what PammiPoodle says! Holly is so beautiful. You can tell by her face and eyes how kind and caring she is. 

There is just something about a poodle face that I find so different from other breeds. They are thoughtful. You can see into them. You can feel them just by looking at them. And they KNOW you. Maybe it's just me...

You have such lovely poodles. I enjoy all the pics you post. Congrats on the new puppies too!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Those are some of my fav. pics of Holly ever. They are just lovely. Its funny some of them remind me of Jenny and yet others remind me of Betty Jo. Her groom as usual looks just lovely.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

She is a beautiful soul. No doubt about that. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Freckles (Jan 18, 2012)

What a sweetheart. Just look at that face!


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow she isn beautiful!!


----------



## Ryker's_Mom (Mar 21, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Holly just got her Spring groom and she looks so lovely, I thought I'd share some photos. Her winter nose is just beginning to go away. *This girl has a chest that just won't stop!!* We love her!!


Can you imagine if we talked to/about people the way we talk about our dogs? Haha - it'd make for some interesting coversations!

I love the cut. I'm getting antsy about doing something different with Ryker...but I gotta keep him manly. 

She's gorgeous.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you all so much. Poor Holly...because she is so unobtrusive and not in your face, she kind of blends into the woodwork sometimes. Between Quincy's goofball antics, Cayenne growing up and puppies being puppies, she never seems to get her chance to shine. It touches my heart to see the lovely comments about our dear old gal. I will be sure to post more pics and videos of her in the future and hopefully next time you see her, she will be a wee bit slimmer. She has gained quite a bit of weight since her spay and we (and Quincy) are working on that. Thanks again! xo


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Simply stunning!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

plumcrazy said:


> She's my Lucybug's mom!!!
> 
> Also Jenny and Betty Jo's mom and Murphy the German Prince's mom!!


*Arreau*,
"Holly is also Grandma to Cayenne and the two litters we have right now. She is a gem. She is a gentle spirited LADY who is absolutely un-obstrusive. Holly is kind and considerate to every dog she meets, and there has never been a puppy she did not want to mother. She is a big girl. She is 26" and right now about 72 pounds. 64 is her fighting weight, but she has gotten rather chunky since being spayed. It is beginning to come off now that the weather is better and she and Quincy have been romping around outside like a pair of hooligans."


I feel like I know all of these poodles, including Cayenne, and Holly's grand-puppies, and now Holly, too!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

petitpie said:


> *Arreau*,
> "Holly is also Grandma to Cayenne and the two litters we have right now. She is a gem. She is a gentle spirited LADY who is absolutely un-obstrusive. Holly is kind and considerate to every dog she meets, and there has never been a puppy she did not want to mother. She is a big girl. She is 26" and right now about 72 pounds. 64 is her fighting weight, but she has gotten rather chunky since being spayed. It is beginning to come off now that the weather is better and she and Quincy have been romping around outside like a pair of hooligans."
> 
> 
> I feel like I know all of these poodles, including Cayenne, and Holly's grand-puppies, and now Holly, too!


I am glad you feel that way!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

She is a very regal lady.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Dallasminis said:


> She is a very regal lady.


She is gorgeous. I love seeing gracefully aging standard ladies, I hope mine will live a long and happy life too. My two are her size too, I didn't know they'd be large but I like them that way now that that's what I ended up with


----------

